# Foot/ankle injury affecting riding



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

This August I broke my foot, quite severely and damaged some tendons and ligaments in my ankle. I am NOT one for doctors, and went to the emerg when the pain got unbearable. I was raised with a walk it off lifestyle and my family doctor is very... Strange. He will not prescribe anyone under 25 with medications (seen this through experience not solid evidence) and tends to go down the "you're fine" road. So went in, waited 7 hours, got X-rays. Broke my pinky toe off completely, as well as a bone in the upper part of my foot. I left after that and let it heal on its own (bad idea on my part but I waited two more hours with nothing) 

It healed decently, but I'm having some real problems with my ankle that are starting to affect my riding. Doc said I tore most of the ligaments in my ankle, put a compression wrap on it. The term "toes up heels down" is very hard for me to maintain now. This foot will not flex like the other, and gets very sore after riding, sore enough that I cannot walk on it for half an hour afterward. 

Went back to the doc and he stated I was fine. Does anyone else have any ankle issues while riding? Have any ideas for what might help? I was thinking a brace or maybe a Tylenol or two before each ride but other than that I'm stumped. Thanks!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd start with a new doctor and get some imaging done (more than x-rays should be taken since soft tissue damage will not show up on x-ray- not sure how your current doc made the diagnosis that you tore any ligaments?). Then take those results to a good physical therapist and do all the exercises they recommend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am replying from a runner's standpoint, as I am not familiar with riding and injuries (yet, I'm sure that will come). I know with runners, which I am, when you have actually broken or torn something, it takes months for it to be 100%, and sometimes that never happens. You are, however, very young, and you will most likely fully recover in time. The best thing, if you can afford it, is probably some physical therapy to rebuild strength in that area. It is also possible you have nerve damage, in which a second opinion may be a good idea (may be a good idea either way). Look for a sports-orientated doctor.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm slowly working on a new doctor! The waiting list can take over a year to sift through, I'll look into some exercises on my own to see what I can do as well!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree that a second medical opinion and physical therapy is in order!

I have a metal plate & screws in my left ankle from a bad break over 10 years ago. There is a permanent decrease in flexibility and shock absorption whether riding or walking in everyday life, and changing weather/barometric pressure can cause major aching. Frequent stretching & strength training keeps me feeling more comfortable, but something as minor as stepping into a rut in the pasture will still cause pain for a bit. 

Every morning includes ballet-type plies and gym squats while I'm brushing my teeth, just to limber up for the day. I do range of motion circles with my feet while sitting at my desk at work, and I can do stretches I learned back in PT while I'm watching TV with my family at home. It's my own personal "maintenance," and I'll notice a difference if I slack off too many days in a row.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> I agree that a second medical opinion and physical therapy is in order!
> 
> I have a metal plate & screws in my left ankle from a bad break over 10 years ago. There is a permanent decrease in flexibility and shock absorption whether riding or walking in everyday life, and changing weather/barometric pressure can cause major aching. Frequent stretching & strength training keeps me feeling more comfortable, but something as minor as stepping into a rut in the pasture will still cause pain for a bit.
> 
> Every morning includes ballet-type plies and gym squats while I'm brushing my teeth, just to limber up for the day. I do range of motion circles with my feet while sitting at my desk at work, and I can do stretches I learned back in PT while I'm watching TV with my family at home. It's my own personal "maintenance," and I'll notice a difference if I slack off too many days in a row.


I'm in the same boat, but I've never had anything inserted so I can't relate to that! I will admit that I don't do any exercises daily as of right now, but I think I'll start. It can't hurt. Might skip on the range of motion circles as the top of my foot "locks up" when I push it around.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I second getting ultrasounds done. If you can't get another doctor ask him to refer you for ultrasounds. I also would be looking after it, not doing stuff that is hurting so much - you'll only do further damage & if ligaments are torn, they need TLC so they will heal without ossifying & becoming arthritis. 

As for riding, just go without stirrups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SacredSpirit (Dec 22, 2015)

hello, Ive had similar issues and still do but have grown out of it after extensive stretching etc.
Ive had whats called a tight cord in back of both my feet which made it extremely hard to put my heels down and hard to run as well as I point my feet out like a duck because of this.
I was suggested therapy but I kind of put it off but here is how I kind of solved my issue.
I would do tons of stretching on my ankles such as:
- going to some sort of staircase and taking my toe on the step and bending my foot down. If that made sense everyday I did this, until I found the pain stopped
-Also every time you ride make sure your always correcting your heels.

I just continued the process for a while.
and i was never able to fix my duck feet unfortunately. I hope I helped.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

to think that a ligament tear injure would heal in only 4 months is over optimistic. think a year. 

massage it some, use some hot soaks, too. get a better doctor.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Who says you have to keep your heel down? Unless you are planning on showing in equitation a level foot would be fine if it is more comfortable. As the result of an injury and now arthritis I ride with my right toe pointed out. I can hold it in "correct" position but it is painful both while riding and afterwards. I have always had the "just deal with it" attitude when it came to injuries. Some time it works and other times it's a big mistake that you'll regret.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Not a foot injury, but I had an injury to my knee when I was fourteen that damaged tendons and caused me to ride with my right knee turned off the horse, as keeping it bent into the horse was extremely painful. It took almost two years, and lots of stretches, exercises, and correcting myself in the saddle to get it to where I could ride correctly again. I still get pain from it when I ride for more than an hour or so. 

Give it more time to heal, definitely get a second opinion, and see about what stretches and exercises might help you keep the mobility and flexibility in it. I wouldn't worry about keeping your heel down for now, maybe give it a few more months then work on getting it back down.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! My riding instructors favourite phrase is "you keep those heels down!!" And I find myself struggling to concentrate on what I'm supposed to do because of the pain. When I ride my boy I ride bareback and don't usually think of my posture, just teaching the proper cues/getting his reactions right. I had photos done and I was slumped with my feet way out looking down at my hands and I realized how awful it looked :lol:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Went back to the doc and he stated I was fine.


How nice of him to let you know that. Now if only your body would go along with his expertise. /sarcasm

I've had that experience. Go to the doc for whatever reason, and they say "You're fine." In my case, the radiographs I insisted on (even though I was "fine") showed a broken bone. All of the sudden I wasn't "fine" and they took me seriously. 

This is Not Okay. If you're NOT fine, then you're NOT fine, and them saying you are doesn't fix the very real problems and pain you're dealing with. Sometimes this means insisting and being very stubborn, even in the face of those who are supposed to be the "experts." Unfortunately if you don't stand up for yourself, no one else is going to.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sharpie said:


> How nice of him to let you know that. Now if only your body would go along with his expertise. /sarcasm
> 
> I've had that experience. Go to the doc for whatever reason, and they say "You're fine." In my case, the radiographs I insisted on (even though I was "fine") showed a broken bone. All of the sudden I wasn't "fine" and they took me seriously.
> 
> This is Not Okay. If you're NOT fine, then you're NOT fine, and them saying you are doesn't fix the very real problems and pain you're dealing with. Sometimes this means insisting and being very stubborn, even in the face of those who are supposed to be the "experts." Unfortunately if you don't stand up for yourself, no one else is going to.


I think a lot of doctors think if you can walk, that's good enough. Athletes need a different type of care. My husband is a triathlete and it took him some time to find doctors who truly understood what he needed his body to do. Being able to walk without pain isn't enough. Being able to run an hour without pain isn't even enough. You can get there--it will just take more care than what most doctors think you need (PT, surgery, regular adjustments, etc.). Speaking of adjustments, have you considered manipulations of any kind? Chiro, ART, osteopathic, etc.?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hear hear Sharpie! And if doctors can tell their patients that & make a patient doubt, despite evidence to the contrary, shall we ponder vets saying this about animals & how readily we might go along with it just because it's from a white coated God...

I lucky it was just a broken bone in your case - after a car accident a friend was sent home from hospital, despite her protest, 3 times... Before her bowel ruptured & she ended up nearly dying of peritonitis. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Last year I fell off and sprained my ankle really badly. I have to wear an ankle brace now if I'm doing lots of trot work. Obviously I don't trot with my ankle but when I sprained it I was supposed to stay off it for 6 weeks but I only did about a week and i was back to walking around and working. During that time I also resprained my ankle a couple of times.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

loosie said:


> Hear hear Sharpie! And if doctors can tell their patients that & make a patient doubt, despite evidence to the contrary, shall we ponder vets saying this about animals & how readily we might go along with it just because it's from a white coated God...
> 
> I lucky it was just a broken bone in your case - after a car accident a friend was sent home from hospital, despite her protest, 3 times... Before her bowel ruptured & she ended up nearly dying of peritonitis.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a friend who was exposed to either a campy or coccidiosis outbreak (can't quite recall) working with calves. Like clockwork, she was extremely sick two weeks later and went to the doctors. They gave her some peptobismal and shrugged her off. Luckily, when she was found unconcsious and dying alone in her house three days later by the paramedics called by a very worried other friend, they were able to save her and she suffered no permanent kidney damage or other issues. It's easy to see why I might have trust issues.

When it comes to animals, I always try to ask, "If he wasn't doing X, would you think anything was wrong with him?" Where X might be diarrhea, or a limp, or whatever. It is VERY hard for me to tell if an animal is abnormal sometimes, and that's where the owner is the most important person in the world. 

Just like I have to advocate for myself with the MDs, owners know their animals better than anyone else on earth, so if you really do feel like something's not right, you HAVE to advocate for them. Unfortunately I rarely get to see an animal that seems fine on my first once over but the owners know something's not quite right. Usually it's the opposite, they wait until the poor thing is half dead before they think it's sick enough that it might need some medical attention.

It's sort of like the issue with low grade laminitis. I got pushback when I diagnosed my horse with it. From laymen and pros alike. What do people want? A horse to be foundered with penetration of the sole before we bother doing anything about it? A person's arm falling off before we think that maybe they need a doctor (It's only a flesh wound!)? It makes me batty. How about trying to improve and preserve health rather than waiting for everything to fall apart irreparably before doing anything about it? 

... sorry OP... I got a little ranty there... ::


----------

